# Engine codes



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi fellas, 
im new round here but id like to know about engine codes, Im looking at a 2003 Quattro for the engine (salvage vehicle) and would like to know if its likely to have the BAM engine in it?

Thanks a lot for any help

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

The engine number ("Engine code" and "Serial number") can be found at the front next to the join between engine and gearbox as shown in the diagram below:










There is also a sticker on the cylinder head cover showing the engine code and serial number.

The engine code is also included on the vehicle data sticker.

Note:

The engine code is also stamped on the right lifting eye as shown in the photo below (engine cover removed):










*Code*·····*kW*·····*BHP*····*Litres*····*Cyl.*····*Mounting Time*····*Model*
AJQ·······132·····180·······1.8········4······10/98-08/00·········Audi TT (8N)
APP·······132·····180·······1.8········4······09/99-09/00·········Audi TT (8N)
APP·······132·····180·······1.8········4······09/99-10/01·········Audi TT (8N)
APX·······165·····225·······1.8········4······10/98-08/01·········Audi TT (8N)
ARY·······132·····180·······1.8········4······09/00-05/05·········Audi TT (8N)
AUM······110·····150·······1.8········4······01/01-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
AUQ······132·····180·······1.8········4······09/00-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BAM······165·····225·······1.8········4······07/01-08/02·········Audi TT (8N)
BAM······165·····225·······1.8········4······09/00-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BFV·······180·····245·······1.8········4······03/05-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BHE·······184·····250·······3.2········6······07/03-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BVR·······140·····190·······1.8········4······09/05-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BPF·······184·····250·······3.2········6······06/04-05/05·········Audi TT (8N)
BVP·······120·····163·······1.8········4······09/05-06/06·········Audi TT (8N)
BPY·······147·····200·······2.0········4······03/07-··················Audi TT (8J)
BUB·······184·····250·······3.2········6······08/06-·················Audi TT (8J)
BWA······147·····200·······2.0········4······08/06-·················Audi TT (8J)
CBBB·····125·····170·······2.0········4······06/08-·················Audi TT (8J) Coupe 2.0
CBBB·····125·····170·······2.0········4······06/08-·················Audi TT (8J) Roadster 2.0
CCZA·····147·····200·······2.0········4······06/08-·················Audi TT (8J) Coupe 2.0
CCZA·····147·····200·······2.0········4······06/08-·················Audi TT (8J) Roadster 2.0 Quattro
CDAA·····118·····160·······1.8········4······06/08-·················Audi TT (8J)
CDLA·····195·····265·······2.0········4······05/08-·················Audi TTS (8J) Coupe 2.0
CDLA·····195·····265·······2.0········4······05/08-·················Audi TTS (8J) Roadster 2.0
CDLB·····200·····272·······2.0········4······05/08-·················Audi TTS (8J) Coupe 2.0
CDLB·····200·····272·······2.0········4······05/08-·················Audi TTS (8J) Roadster 2.0


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that bud, unfortunately i cannot go and view the car and am taking a bit of a risk but reading your table its likely to be BAM then? 
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Likely, yes, but can you not contact the seller/breaker and ask them for confirmation?

Doug


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

its a huge company and i dont think they would know

if its not going to be a bam what would it be?

Thanks for all of the help appreciate it


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

its got 228g km co2 emmisions i thought bam were 226?

cheers


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

also auto trader are coming up with a 180bhp


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

its an ary


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

sbgolf said:


> its an ary


Sorry about that mate. I presume you've tried the big internet-based breaker middle-men like 24/7 Spares, etc.? Maybe Charlie, owner of Vagmeistter.com (formerly TTSpares.com) will be able to help point you in the right direction as to the best place to get entire engines. AFAIK, he doesn't do big stuff like that.

Doug


----------



## sbgolf (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah im trying to buy the whole car so i have the donor vehicle just in case i need anything else.

I'll find one soon enough,

Thanks a lot for the help im sure ill be back with more questions when ive got one.

Thanks


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

Did 2011 facelift TT 2.0 revised engine code same as 2008? 
Engine code is BWA on my 2008 TT Roadster 2.0.

Friend of mine had 2010 TT Roadster 2.0, and the engine code is same as mine; BWA. 
Want to figure if the engine is revised or not.
If the engine revised, is it possible to have same engine code?


----------

